# Assos sizing and specs



## PBL450

About a year ago I caught a great sale on the Assos Factory Outlet site and pulled the trigger on a pair of Assos T FI.Uno_s5 bibs. $100US shipped! I was driven at least in part by what I have read here about the difference and the sheer brand support. And... They are the best bibs I have ever tried. Lots of miles in at this point, way over a thousand... So, I did a bunch of searches to older threads I had read and I just was left with a few specific questions... 

I am thinking of taking the s7 plunge. I want the kuku feature, I think I can't believe no one has done it already? Im 6'2" and 165lbs. I see the T_Cento has this and the ultra distance chamois. I don't ride ultra distances, yet anyway... But I'm concerned that it's a wider fit cut? My current pair fits well, it's a Lg. I don't want loose fit... I have been all over the products and maybe I'm missing things but are there other bibs with the kuku penthouse? Is the Cento a wide? Is a Lg going to be the same fit as a Lg in dif bibs? 

Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike

The kuku penthouse isn't anything special at all, trust me. The pouch created in the T.Equipe shorts is equally as good. It's not bad at all, I use it all winter long in bonka tights, but it's nothing special for sure.

That being said, the pouch itself is special. The bibs with the kuku are essentially the same setup as the Equipe just with a hole cut out and thinner fabric put there. The NeoPro shorts don't seem to have the same pouch going on, haven't tried them but I'd avoid them because of it.

The Cento is a more relaxed fit than the Equipe or Campblahblah. At 165 lbs I would for sure be going medium if I were you in the Cento. Large for the race fit ones would be okay.

I would not call the Cento wide, I would call it relaxed. It's more about the fabric really. The only other ones with the kuku are the campblahblah's that are way overpriced for what they are. If I were you I'd go with a large T.Equipe.

The chamois on the Cento is essentially the Equipe one modified now. If you get new stock it is anyway. It has a bit thicker foam and a kuku, that's all, the rest is the same. The first S7 Cento had a chamois with multiple fabrics that touched skin that had a seam and seam cover and it wasn't good for some. Identified by the contrasting purple base and black side wings. New chamois is purple all over.


----------



## kbwh

I'd say the Equipe in size L is the shorts you want (your're too skinny for the Cento). No Penthouse for the Kuku, but Deluxe, as they once called it, a pouch as MMs says.

The latest now is their FF1-somethingverylongwhichicannotremember short, which is a Campionissimo (I dig the fabric) with an Equipe insert instead of the Campionissimo's separate sitbone pads sewn to the short and inner chamois with Kuku Penthouse. It's only available from mangayio.com I think, but for me I think it would be perfect. Not really a fan of the Kuku Penthouse.


----------



## Srode

I would say the Cento is a bit more relaxed but it's nothing I would adjust sizing on though. At 6'2" a medium might make the straps a bit snug. 165 does seem perhaps a bit thin for a large although it really depends on where your weight is. I'm 6'1 185 and a large in either Cento or Equip fit great. 

The only advantage I can see with the KuKu is it doesn't hold heat quite as much on your junk perhaps, it breaths a bit better there. The Cento's pad is noticeably thicker but to be honest I think the Equip is perfect for ultradistance riding, it works for me anyway. I wouldn't spend the extra money for Cento's to get the KuKu or the thicker pad.


----------



## PBL450

Thank you all very much! Your replies are greatly appreciated and answered questions I didn't even ask particularly well! Pulled the trigger on Equipe in L. Again, thanks for answering!


----------



## cnardone

did you ride them yet? impressions?


----------



## PBL450

cnardone said:


> did you ride them yet? impressions?


Not yet... Saturday.... I will.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450

cnardone said:


> did you ride them yet? impressions?


Did a 30 mile ride, 16.3 avg pace 1K climbing. On and off light rain, 72 degrees, 20-25mph winds but much higher along the beach. 1/3 in the drops. I move around on my saddle quite a bit...

impressions: excellent feel and impression of quality, very light and sheer. Fit is perfect. L on 6'2" at 165. That said, I like a strong tug on my straps when I stand and I like to feel some pull even on the bike. These are exactly perfect fitting for me and my preferences. Obviously I can't comment on durability but build quality looks and feels very high. on the bike, the non-contact parts are amazing. The cut in the groin is so comfortable it's unbelievable every bib isn't cut like that. Legs feel great, no nipple chafe. Chamois is the the besti I have ever ridden. Not once did I feel a need to stand to relieve pressure, albeit I do tend to stand pretty frequently. Granted it's not a long ride, but comparing to 30 mile rides, the comfort is far better, but I'd like to get lots of miles in these and see if this impression remains. But the first impression is that all the rave reviews and loyalists are absolutely right. Of course everyone is different so products may not work for everyone. Is $248 absurd to spend on a bib? I used to think so, now, I don't know... In a thousand miles I'll re-think that question. Initial impression is unequivocally excellent.

Thanks again to the folks who lent guidance.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Wonderful. Hopefully in 5,000 miles it'll still be the same. In my experience it will be.


----------



## Srode

Are they worth $248? Maybe, but I normally find them around $150, and they are definitely worth that.


----------



## PBL450

Srode said:


> Are they worth $248? Maybe, but I normally find them around $150, and they are definitely worth that.


T Equippe for $150?!?!?!?!? Help a brother out! Haha! 

Same ride again today but sunny, dry and more windy. About 15 miles in the drops the rest on the hoods, elbows... Felt great on a back to back ride. Same as first day.


----------



## Rogus

PBL450 said:


> T Equippe for $150?!?!?!?!? Help a brother out! Haha!


Ribble for $147.67 US. 

Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles


----------



## PBL450

Rogus said:


> Ribble for $147.67 US.
> 
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/assos-t-equipe-s7-bib-shorts/


Three thumbs up! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode

Yep, all my Assos but one item came from Ribble.


----------



## shotojs78

MMsRepBike said:


> The first S7 Cento had a chamois with multiple fabrics that touched skin that had a seam and seam cover and it wasn't good for some. Identified by the contrasting purple base and black side wings. New chamois is purple all over.


Hi, do you sure about new cento chamois? I bought another one last week and it was the same pad? Where can i buy the new one online?

Thanks



Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike

Yes, I am sure. I spoke with Assos R&D directly about it. It was the last part of last year that they came out, the AW15 season. Any dealer that is an authorized dealer should have them. Places like Ribble will not. Ribble was cut off by Assos before the update. And not only did I speak with them about it, I own one of the new chamois' and rode it all winter last year and will ride it all winter this year too, it comes in the bonKa tights.

If you have a local bike store that sells Assos they can get it for you.


----------



## shotojs78

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, I am sure. I spoke with Assos R&D directly about it. It was the last part of last year that they came out, the AW15 season. Any dealer that is an authorized dealer should have them. Places like Ribble will not. Ribble was cut off by Assos before the update. And not only did I speak with them about it, I own one of the new chamois' and rode it all winter last year and will ride it all winter this year too, it comes in the bonKa tights.
> 
> If you have a local bike store that sells Assos they can get it for you.


Ok. Not only in bonka tight? Also In the cento s7 right?

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike

correct.

tiburu shorts/knickers = equipe pad

mille tights = mille pad

habu tights = equipe pad

bonka tights = cento pad


All of the shorts have their own pads, the tights just use one from one of the shorts.


----------



## shotojs78

Great thanks. 

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, I am sure. I spoke with Assos R&D directly about it. It was the last part of last year that they came out, the AW15 season. Any dealer that is an authorized dealer should have them. Places like Ribble will not. Ribble was cut off by Assos before the update. And not only did I speak with them about it, I own one of the new chamois' and rode it all winter last year and will ride it all winter this year too, it comes in the bonKa tights.
> 
> If you have a local bike store that sells Assos they can get it for you.


Thanks for the advance warning you gave in the post above... I made sure to get the all pink chamois in my bibs. Looks like the deep discount rough Ribble is the black and pink chamois?


----------



## shotojs78

PBL450 said:


> Thanks for the advance warning you gave in the post above... I made sure to get the all pink chamois in my bibs. Looks like the deep discount rough Ribble is the black and pink chamois?


No more cento for ribble i think.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 5DII

I am 6'2". 150lbs, 31 inch waist, should i go for large or medium?


----------



## PBL450

5DII said:


> I am 6'2". 150lbs, 31 inch waist, should i go for large or medium?


I'd do large. I'm long torso, same height at 165. It's race fit. It tugs at the shoulder just right, I'd think a medium would pull pretty hard unless you are all legs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra_kai

What do you guys think about 6'0" 160? I feel like my height puts me right on the border between medium and large.


----------



## kbwh

I'd say M.

That's what I wear. 183 cm, 70 kg, long legs.


----------



## shotojs78

Yep medium. I can wear medium im 5'11 175lbs

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450

cobra_kai said:


> What do you guys think about 6'0" 160? I feel like my height puts me right on the border between medium and large.


Depends on your torso length I'd think... Inseam?


----------



## cobra_kai

PBL450 said:


> Depends on your torso length I'd think... Inseam?


34 inches measured with a book.


----------



## PBL450

cobra_kai said:


> 34 inches measured with a book.


I'm thinking medium.


----------



## cobra_kai

PBL450 said:


> I'm thinking medium.


Cool, thanks for the input


----------



## Rogus

6'1" 34" inseam. I wear XL S7 T.Equipe but probably would've been fine with a L but the Assos size chart said my height was an XL. A L is 5'11" to 6'.


----------



## dcorn

I'm 5'11" with 34 waist and maybe 31" inseam and the L S7 Equipe fits me like a glove.


----------



## eric1971

Just picked up 2 pairs of these. Thanks for posting the Ribble link. Been wearing the S5's for a couple years. Have a feeling I'm going to like these even more.


----------



## askmass

eric1971 said:


> Just picked up 2 pairs of these. Thanks for posting the Ribble link. Been wearing the S5's for a couple years. Have a feeling I'm going to like these even more.


I am certain you will.

They "disappear" better than any bib I've ever worn, which makes the durability all the more impressive to me.

Money well spent.


----------



## eric1971

askmass said:


> I am certain you will.
> 
> They "disappear" better than any bib I've ever worn, which makes the durability all the more impressive to me.
> 
> Money well spent.


Did a short 20 mile ride yesterday wearing the S7 T.Equipes. So far I have to agree, they are super comfy. For me at least, the "Golden Gate" is the real deal. I have been getting some chafing from the seams on my S5s. These seemed to have resolved that. I do have 2 minor gripes that I will probably forget about as I wear these more often. I find the low cut in the front to be noticeable while wearing. This was mostly while sitting and not as noticeable while riding. Also, the legs are a little shorter than the S5 Unos I have been using. All and all I'm pretty happy with my purchase so far. More riding will be the ultimate test.


----------



## dcorn

Just received my Tiburu_S7 winter shorts from Ribble and can confirm they have the purple one piece chamois, no black wings. They are definitely a lot tighter than the Equipe's, as mentioned in a few reviews. I probably could have sized up to get a slightly better fit.


----------



## cpark

I bought a couple of them from Ribble as well and your assessment is spot on. 
They do feel slightly tighter than other Assos shorts. 
I do like it a lot for winter short. 
I pair it with the knee warmers and I feel comfortable all the way down to mid 40's. 





dcorn said:


> Just received my Tiburu_S7 winter shorts from Ribble and can confirm they have the purple one piece chamois, no black wings. They are definitely a lot tighter than the Equipe's, as mentioned in a few reviews. I probably could have sized up to get a slightly better fit.


----------



## dcorn

I decided to really put the shorts and my other cold weather gear to the test and went out riding in 24*F temps on Friday. The windproofing in the front definitely works, but the rest of my lower body was still a tad chilly. I know that goes way beyond what they are meant for, but now I know these will be great shorts for rides in the 30s and 40s to keep the jewels warm. If I ever go out in the 20s again, I'll be wearing some tights over these for more leg/rear warmth. The chamois was just as comfy as the Equipe. Only issue I found was the outer material is pretty damn slippery and I was sliding around on the saddle quite a bit.


----------

